
No-Registration Web services - jamongkad
http://blog.andrewparker.net/2007/06/18/no-registration-web-services/
======
willarson
I (like everyone else) dislike logins, but accusing the people who require
users to login to use their content of being greedy is simply asinine.
Expecting to be compensated for your content and your work isn't greed, and
its a hell of a moral power play to label it as such.

That said, I think the OpenID project is going to be/is a fantastic way to
eliminate login barriers while still providing most of the benefits of user
accounts. It still needs to be pushed a bit more... I'm all for each child
being given an OpenID account along with their social security number ;)

